# Guter MTB-Laden nähe Marburg



## Joachim1980 (15. März 2009)

Hi @ll,

suche in der Nähe der Stadt Marburg einen guten Laden welcher auch kleinere Reparaturen an Fremdbikes durchführt.  Unter "gut" verstehe ich, dass keine Hilfskraft mir einen Steuersatz einpresst und dieser nach zwei Monaten defekt ist. Welche Läden sind auf Freeride/DH spezialisiert?


----------



## Mrpolo9n (23. April 2009)

Ich kann nur Delta-Bike bei Giessen empfehlen!! 
www.delta-bike.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stanislaw (24. April 2009)

das ist ein sehr guter laden....
http://www.loco-motion-sports.com

für freeride ist der ganz gut...
http://www.simonbikes.de/


----------



## DerandereJan (24. April 2009)

Mrpolo9n schrieb:


> Ich kann nur Delta-Bike bei Giessen empfehlen!!
> www.delta-bike.de




....... kann ich auch empfehlen....... 

Grüße Jan


----------



## weltraumpapst (27. Mai 2009)

www.loco-motion-sports.com

den kann ich auch nur empfehlen


----------



## joschi66 (4. Juni 2009)

Hallö.denk mal über die "Radgeber "in Kirchhain nach.


----------



## Stalko (6. Juni 2009)

Ullis-Radshop in Stadtallendorf!!!


----------

